# 17 year old small game hunting



## JakeBP (Dec 31, 2012)

Well I've done some searching, and from my understanding, you can hunt small game alone on state land at the age of 17. I'm 17, and would love to. But, here's my question. I'd be using a .177 Air Rifle, and from searching, I found that Michigan treats the transportation of air rifles as if you were transporting a firearm, which leads me to believe that if I was driving alone, I wouldn't be able to legally drive to the state land with the air rifle, making hunting alone at 17 pretty much out of the question for me. An I on the right page here, or would I be able to transport an unloaded air rifle for the legal reason of small game hunting? Thanks. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JakeBP (Dec 31, 2012)

Did more research and looks like I'm out of luck for a few months until I'm 18.


Sent from my iPhone 5


----------



## ghhunter (Jan 16, 2011)

JakeBP said:


> Well I've done some searching, and from my understanding, you can hunt small game alone on state land at the age of 17. I'm 17, and would love to. But, here's my question. I'd be using a .177 Air Rifle, and from searching, I found that Michigan treats the transportation of air rifles as if you were transporting a firearm, which leads me to believe that if I was driving alone, I wouldn't be able to legally drive to the state land with the air rifle, making hunting alone at 17 pretty much out of the question for me. An I on the right page here, or would I be able to transport an unloaded air rifle for the legal reason of small game hunting? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


If transporting for hunting or target practicing you are ok wether a pellet gun or larger caliber.


----------



## JakeBP (Dec 31, 2012)

ghhunter said:


> If transporting for hunting or target practicing you are ok wether a pellet gun or larger caliber.


Thank you! 

Does anyone have a cite or any other knowledge on this? I want to be 100% positive. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JakeBP (Dec 31, 2012)

I was PM'd this by ghhunter, I figured I'd put it in the thread in case anyone searched for the same issue, they'd have the answer and legislation here. To my understanding, this says it's legal to be in possesion of a firearm under the age of 18 if you are going to a shooting range, or going to/coming from your area of hunting. Thanks again, ghhunter! 



750.234f Possession of firearm by person less than 18 years of age; exceptions; violation as misdemeanor; penalty.
Sec. 234f.

(1) Except as provided in subsection (2), an individual less than 18 years of age shall not possess a firearm in public except under the direct supervision of an individual 18 years of age or older.

(2) Subsection (1) does not apply to an individual less than 18 years of age who possesses a firearm in accordance with part 401 (wildlife conservation) of the natural resources and environmental protection act, Act No. 451 of the Public Acts of 1994, being sections 324.40101 to 324.40119 of the Michigan Compiled Laws, or part 435 (hunting and fishing licensing) of Act No. 451 of the Public Acts of 1994, being sections 324.43501 to 324.43561 of the Michigan Compiled Laws. However, an individual less than 18 years of age may possess a firearm without a hunting license while at, or going to or from, a recognized target range or trap or skeet shooting ground if, while going to or from the range or ground, the firearm is enclosed and securely fastened in a case or locked in the trunk of a motor vehicle.

(3) An individual who violates this section is guilty of a misdemeanor, punishable by imprisonment for not more than 90 days, or a fine of not more than $100.00, or both.



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

